# Maasanglertreffen 2010



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

Moin liebe Maasangler,
Ihr habt sicherlich schon einmal in den Thread "Bootstreffen 2010 Maas" gehört. Das Treffen wird ja aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach am 06.06. zustande kommen. Schade nur, dass nicht all zu viele Angler mit Boot dabei sind, sodass sich andere Angler entweder ein Boot mieten müssen, oder zu Hause bleiben.

Was hieltet Ihr denn von einem Treffen an der Maas für Uferangler? Ggf. mit anschließendem Grillen oder etwas in der Art?
Da müsste dann keiner zu Hause bleiben, weil nicht genug Boote vorhanden sind.

Also, wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jogi,

finde ich gut! Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ums Spinnfischen vom  Ufer aus geht!? 
Je nach Termin, wäre ich dann auf jeden Fall dabei. 
Da ist der Aufwand auch nicht so enorm und man lernt sich trotzdem mal kennen und kann was quatschen. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Moin,
achso, ja ich meine Spinnfischen vom Ufer , hatte ich vergessen noch zu schreiben. Im Termin möchte ich mich noch nicht festlegen. Wenn sich dann mehrere Interessenten gemeldet haben, werde ich dann ein paar Termine vorschlagen und dann schauen wir, an welchem Termin die meisten können, oder es werden noch andere Tage vorgeschlagen.
Auf jeden Fall fällt der 06.06. als Termin aus:q (da ist ja schon das erste Bootstreffen und ich hoffe, dass auch welche von den Anglern mit boot interesse am Ufertreffen haben!)
Eben, das mit dem Kennenlernen und  Erfahrungen austauschen wäre dann Ziel der Sache, außerdem eine schöne gemeinsame Angeltour mit anschließendem Grillen. Das wäre bestimmt was.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jogi,

ja das hört sich gut an! Ich denke schon das einige, die auch beim Bootstreffen dabei sind, auch an diesem Treffen teilnehmen werden. 

Interessant fände ich noch, wo in etwa geangelt werden soll.
Aber das können wir ja ebenfalls klären, wenn einige Zusagen vorliegen. In und um Roermond kann man ja auch flexibel reagieren, da ist man ja schnell von der Maas zum Kanal oder an einen See gewechselt wenn sich nix tut.

Freu mich schon, wird bestimmt witzig! #6


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Jo, also wo geangelt wird, können wir ja klären, wenn wir wissen, wo die einzelnen Teilnehmer her kommen Aber ich denke Roermond wäre ja sicherlich in Ordnung, zumal Roermond ja auch nicht all zu klein ist...:q

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi,
da bin ich mal gespannt ob die Uferangler die Bootsangler abziehen :vik:
Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Bin erstmal spontan dabei...kommt natürlich auf den Termin an, aber ist ja bei jedem so...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

jo, im Bootsangler-Trööt hat Udo vorgeschlagen, den Termin auf den Termin für das erste Bootstreffen zu legen, und dann quasi gegen die Bootsangler zu angeln... Aber ich hab schon gesagt, dass das jetzt vielleicht etwas zu kurzfristig bis zum 06.06. ist, oder?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Das nicht unbedingt. Bis zum 06.06. ist ja noch etwas Zeit.
Aber ein Wettangeln gegen die Bootsangler kannst Du ja total vergessen. Ich war zwar erst zwei mal mit dem Boot auf der Maas, aber das ist von der Fanquote einfach ne andere Welt. 

Wahrscheinlich hat Udo das genau deshalb vorgeschlagen.
Ach und Udo, Friedfische zählen nicht! :q

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Richtig, dass wir keine Chance gegen die Bootsangler haben, hab ich dem Udo dann auch gesagt (siehe "Bootstreffen 2010 Maas"), 
aber man könnte sich ja so treffen und vielleicht am Anfang und Schluß mit den Bootsanglern quatschen und so...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi,
ist doch auch egal wer mehr fängt , der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
Und wenn die Bootsangler eh auf dem Wasser sind könnten die Uferangler sich im Anschluß ja mit denen treffen.
Muss ja kein 30 Angler Event werden , aber so lernt man zumindest schon mal ein paar mehr User kennen .
Ist ja kein " Muss" und ein eigens "Uferanglertreffen" kann ja noch gesondert stattfinden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

jo, aber dann wird daraus dann kein Wettkampf...
richtig, dann könnten wir vielleicht nachher gemütlich zusammen grillen oder so. Ist ja auch okay, wenn wir nur wenige sind, hauptsache wir sind welche:vik: dann wäre das ganze für'n Anfang was überschaubarer... Eben und weitere Treffen können dann folgen...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Udo,

ja, so sehe ich das ja auch.
Können wir gerne so festhalten, wenn die anderen auch zustimmen bzw. wenn sich noch ein paar Leute melden.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> ja, so sehe ich das ja auch.
> Können wir gerne so festhalten, wenn die anderen auch zustimmen bzw. wenn sich noch ein paar Leute melden.
> ...



Hi Marcel,
ich bin ja eh nicht dabei :q
Möchte nur das "ihr" eurern Spaß habt 
Sorry , ist mir echt zu anstrengend , mit dem Boot nach Roermond schaffe ich nicht und als "Uferangler" kann ich mich auch nur sitzend betätigen.
Und das dann auch nur so um die 3 Stunden .
Ich freue mich schon aufs Leukermeertreffen , dann bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

EDIT: das lassne wir mit dem 06.06. das ist 1. zu knapp und 2. wollen bestimmt welche mt zum Bootstreffen...


Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich hätte es nicht zusammengelegt...dann hätte man bei beiden Treffen dabei sein können und noch mehr Leute kennenlernen können...naja...wie ihr meint...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

naja, ist ja noch nichts festgelegt... stimmt, du wolltest ja mit zum Bootstreffen, wenn du noch nen Platz bekommst... öhm öhm öhm...ne, pass auf, dann lass uns das wirklich verschieben auf nen späteren Termin, den ich mir dann noch überlege, bzw. den wir uns vielelicht zusammen überlegen können...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Macht das wie Ihr meint. Keinen Stress! 

@Udo: 
Ja das versteh ich, ist schon läßtig mit den ganzen Schleusen und Wartezeiten. Zudem ist das ja auch ein Stück zu fahren über die Maas.
Und dafür extra trailern ist ja auch aufwendig. 

Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich Dich mit Thomas mal besuchen. Wollte ja dieses Jahr eh mal in Deine Ecke kommen und die Hechte ärgern.  Da schließt der Thomas sich bestimmt mal an...



Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> @Udo:
> Mal sehen, vielleicht komm ich Dich mit Thomas mal besuchen. Wollte ja dieses Jahr eh mal in Deine Ecke kommen und die Hechte ärgern.  Da schließt der Thomas sich bestimmt mal an...
> Gruß
> Marcel



Hi,
würde mich freuen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

moin Jungs,
find das hier eine Klasse Idee. vor allem ist das eine Sache wo jeder kommen kann. ich glaube auch das ihr hier schon einige Leute zusammen bekommt. ich werde natürlich auch dabei sein, wenn es nicht gerade am 06.06. ist. da hab ich schon was vor. 

vg


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

was hast du denn schon am 06.06. vor?
ne, quatsch schon klar...
eben, da sind wir nicht abhängig davon, wie viele Boote kommen... da können wir einfach fahren... dann müssten wir uns nur noch auf nen Termin einigen...
Wie stehts denn in den Sommerferien? (ich weiß, ihr habt keine Ferien, aber vielleicht habt ihr irgendwann mal frei) ich bin in der dritten und sechten Woche zu Hause und habe viiiiel Zeit... ich such gleich mal ein paar mögliche Termine raus... Aber vielleicht klappts ja auch schon früher...
Micha, freut mich, dass du dabei bist!

Grüße
jonas


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

klar, wir wollen doch mal den Udooooo kennenlernen!!!!! =)


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

sooo... Termine wären:
20.06.
04.07. und sonst nach den Ferien...

Was haltet ihr davon? An welchem Termin könnt ihr bzw. könnt ihr nicht?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich denke mal, dass ich genau an diesen Terminen nicht kann...wären es immer die Wochenenden dazwischen, würde es wahrscheinlich hinhauen...aber lasst euch von mir nicht abhalten...


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



theundertaker schrieb:


> klar, wir wollen doch mal den Udooooo kennenlernen!!!!! =)



Hi Thomas,
wird schon irgend wann klappen , verbringe ja mehr oder weniger die meiste Zeit am Leukermeer.
Richte mich dann nach euch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo
Ich als alter Bootsangler würde mich natürlich auch gerne mal am Ufer betätigen, erstmal super Jogi das du das Thema aufgegriffen hast,so schnell hatten ja erst gestern drüber geschrieben.Sieh zu das du das erste Treffen so bald wie möglich machst im Juni sind die Fangaussichten am größten.
Vielleicht machst du das ja so wie die Rheinangler ein Termin am Anfang und einen zum Abschluss.


----------



## wilhelm (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo jogibaer,
ich würde mich freuen auf ein treffen der User von "der Maas",
wie wäre es Samstags (z.B.19.06. oder folgende Wochenenden) da dann auch die Uhrzeit Abends nicht so die Rolle spielt,wegen Grillen und gemütlichem klönen. Sonntags denke ich sind viele wieder Zeitlich gebunden wegen der beginnenden Arbeitswoche.
Auch auf den Thomas bin ich sehr gespannt.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

also 19.06. passt für mich nicht so gut, weil ich am 18.06. noch Nachtangeln vom Verein habe...
wie wärs denn mit dem 26.07.?
und dann für einen späteten Zeitpunkt der 18. September?

was mir gade noch eingefallen ist: wir könnten ein Treffen für den 05.06. machen, dann überschneiden wir nicht mit dem Bootstreffen... Was haltet ihr von den Terminen?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Da passe ich leider momentan immernoch...so weit in der Zukunft kann ich leider nicht planen, sorry...würde mich eher spontan anschließen...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

und der 05.06.? der ist ja in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft...


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi,
so wie ich das sehe ist das alles nicht so einfach.
Wenn man dann nach einem Termin sucht wo dann auch jeder teilnehmen kann  dann trefft ihr euch in 3 Jahren noch nicht .:q

Daher einfach 3 Terminvorschläge angeben und abstimmen , an dem Termin mit den meisten Teilnehmern wird sich getroffen
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Jo, haste Recht...
aaaaaaaaalso:
*1. Angeln*: *05.06. *, *20.06.* oder *26.06*.
*2. Angeln*: *18.08.* , *25.08.* oder *26.08.*

wer kann wann?

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jonas,
kannste das auch als Umfrage einstellen ?
Dann kann jeder übersichtlich ein Datum anklicken und du hast einen besseren Überblick.
Wenn du das nicht hinbekommst hilft dir sicher ein Mod dabei.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

öhm, ich glaube das geht nicht mehr nachträglich, aber ich frag mal nen mod, ob er/sie das noch einstellen kann. Ansonsten mach ich halt nen anderen Trööt auf :-D

Grüße
jonas

EDIT: So, hab mal gefragt und bin mal gespannt, was mit Goeddoek antworten wird...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> Jo, haste Recht...
> aaaaaaaaalso:
> *1. Angeln*: *05.06. *, *20.06.* oder *26.06*.
> *2. Angeln*: *18.08.* , *25.08.* oder *26.08.*
> ...


 
wäre nicht schelcht, wenn ihr wneigstens für den 05.06. eine kurze Rückmeldung geben könntet...

Schönen Abend noch

Grüße
jonas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

05.06.2010  ist OK


----------



## micha1581 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

1. termin: 20.06.
2. termin: mitten in der Woche geht bei mir leider nicht.
du solltest bedenken das hier die meisten nicht mehr zur schule gehen und somit auch keine 6 Wochen Sommerferien haben.


----------



## Hotspot (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi an alle 
20.06 wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## realbait (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

ich wäre evtl auch dabei. In der woche ist unmoglich, wochenende könnte ich mir einplanen. Tagesschein müsste ich mir noch holen,
gruß,


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

öhm öhm öhm... sorry, ich hab mich vertan... ich meinte für den 2. Termin nicht August, sondern September, also für das 2. Angeln wären die Termine: *18.09*. , *25.09.* und *26.09. *
Mir ist schon klar, dass ihr unter der Woche nicht könnt...#q

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo,

am 05.06. kann ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch.
Kann sein das ich kurzfristig arbeiten muss, sonst bin ich dabei!

Also unter vorbehalt: Ja!

Kommst Du auch Thomas?


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jonas ,
schmeiß den ganzen Tröt über den Haufen und stell ne Umfrage mit den richtigen Terminen ein , das Ganze wird dann übersichtlicher , nur mal so als gutgemeinten Vorschlag 
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

moin Udo,
ich hab schon nen Mod angesprochen, der meinte, das wäre möglich, das nachträglich noch in den Trööt zu stellen, hätte aber leider im Moment keine Zeit und bat mich, mich an nen anderen Mod zu wenden... DAs werde ich genau jetzt machen :-D
Aber danke für den Tip!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jonas,
so wäre es dann übersichtlicher und es werden vielleicht auch noch ein paar "Neue" auf´s Treffen aufmerksam.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

dann müsste ich ja noch 2 Trööts aufmachen... ich warte glaub ich erstmal auf Leguans Antwort, auch wenn er z.Zt. off ist.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Alles klar, die Umfrage ist drin. Dankeschön nocheinmal an Leguan für die schnelle Reaktion.
Jetzt dürt ihr abstimmen!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Barschli (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei.

Nur mit dem Grillen habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden.
Erst Fisch fangen und den dann grillen?
Oder Fleisch mitbringen? Dann werde ich satt!
Frauen mitbringen oder lieber zu Hause lassen?
Ich meine ja nur.... wer macht den Kartoffelsalat..?


----------



## Dennis20989 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Haha geil ja der Salat muss gemacht werden haha

Ja bin natürlich auch dabei  kann aber auch nur von ufer aus angeln habe kein Boot komme aus Bochum Wattenscheid und Roermond wäre schon gut 

Ja ich wäre ja für Fisch grilen ich denke mal wir fangen schon genug das wa satt werden wenn wa so viele sind wa ^^?

Am Leukeermeer könnte ich auch also das ist mir egal würde auch mal gerne Udo kennen lernen^^

Gruß
Dennis

QUOTE=Barschli;2949822]Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch dabei.

Nur mit dem Grillen habe ich jetzt nicht ganz verstanden.
Erst Fisch fangen und den dann grillen?
Oder Fleisch mitbringen? Dann werde ich satt!
Frauen mitbringen oder lieber zu Hause lassen?
Ich meine ja nur.... wer macht den Kartoffelsalat..?[/QUOTE]


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich wäre am 05.06. auch am Start@Marcel, jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

also ich weiß ja von einigen von den Maasanglern, dass die absolute Catch an releaser sind, deshalb sollten wir vielleicht keinen Fisch sondern Fleisch grillen... Kartoffelsalat ist auch ne gute Idee...

Dann müssten wir noch klären, wo wir das Treffen veranstalten. Am besten schickt ihr mir dafür Vorschläge per Pn und ich mach denn ne Rund-Pn für welchen Ort am meisten Vorschläge kamen. Per PN deshalb, weil sonst die vermeindliche gute Stelle keine mehr ist, weil dann da alle hinfahren...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Man darf auch nicht überall grillen??

Treffen eventuell am Zuidplassen...von da aus kann man ja überlegen, wo man hinfährt...oder erstellt jemand ne Rute? ^^

Wer führt uns eigentlich zu verschiedenen Angelstellen? Wird wohl keiner gerne machen wollen...es sei denn, wir nehmen so "allgemeine" Stellen, die eigentlich jeder kennt....


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

kommt noch jemand, der am 05.06. Zeit hat aus der Nähe von Aachen oder fährt aufm Weg durch Aachen durch? Habe nämlich leider keinen, der mich fahren könnte...
Für die stelle hab ich ne idee. Werde ich dann an alle, die am 05.06. mitfahren wollen per pn vorschlagen.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich finde trotzdem den Zuidplassen als neutrale Stelle besser...aber müsst ihr ja wissen...


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

na wenn du das sagt, lass uns das doch auch so machen. Ich kenn mich ja noch nicht so an der Maas...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Schleienschosch (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

gude! 
25 oder 26 september würd ich auch direkt mitmachen da hab ich urlaub  müsste nur dann visspass und so für den tag besorgen wenn das möglich wäre. ist ja noch zeit bis dahin hoffe das es stattfindet 
euch auf jeden fall viel spaß und petri heil nächste woche!!

MfG


----------



## jogibaer1996 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Moin,
find ich gut, haben wir schon nen weiteren Interessenten. Der Udo meinte mal, es gäbe nur Wochenkarten ich glaube je zu 6 oder 9 € (bin mir nicht sicher)
Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich würde das mit dem Grillen erstmal lassen,können ja danach noch was Essen oder Trinken aber so sind wir Flexibler.


----------



## theundertaker (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

jep...würd ich auch nicht zwingend anbinden...also das Grillen


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Wer führt uns eigentlich zu verschiedenen Angelstellen? Wird wohl keiner gerne machen wollen...es sei denn, wir nehmen so "allgemeine" Stellen, die eigentlich jeder kennt....




Hi Leute ,
macht doch jetzt nicht so ein Spiel um eure Hot Spots .
Ihr wollt doch gemeindschaftlich angeln und neue Freunde kennenlernen ,  da ist es doch legitim wenn jeder mal einen Spot preisgibt.
Bleibt dann doch unter euch , ist ja nicht so das ihre die Spots hier im  Forum preisgebt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## BSZocher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ......
> Bleibt dann doch unter euch , i...



Am nächsten WE bekommt man an "seinem" Spot dann keinen Parkplatz mehr. Ham ja alle Kumpels denen man dann zeigen will wie gut das da läuft. Die dann wiederum im Angelladen den Plusterhahn geben....
.....träum mal weiter.... #h


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Am nächsten WE bekommt man an "seinem" Spot dann keinen Parkplatz mehr. Ham ja alle Kumpels denen man dann zeigen will wie gut das da läuft
> .....träum mal weiter.... #h



Hi,
genau das ist der Grund warum ich Deutschland verlassen habe , die meisten Menschen denken nur an sich und gönnen dem anderen nichts.
Was ist so schlimm daran wenn man untereinander ein paar Spots austauscht ?

Als ich zum ersten Mal am Vereinsee hier bei uns in NL angeln wollte und hilflos aufs Wasser schaute nahmen mich 2 andere Angler an die Hand und zeigten mir wo und welche Köder ich platzieren sollte .#6

Und die beiden haben sich dann mehr über meine ersten Fische gefreut als ich selber , aber genau das ist wohl der Unterschied.

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ja, so wirds wohl sein...naja, in Roermond kennen die meisten ja die "gemeinen" HotSpots...da braucht man kein Geheimnis drum machen, das stimmt wohl...aber Stellen, die was abgelegen sind müssen ja hier nicht unbedingt verbreitet werden...muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden...

Ich habe deshalb gedacht, der Zuidplassen bietet genug Platz zum Parken, um auf die noch kommenden Kandidaten fürs Treffen zu warten und ist ein allgemeiner Platz...da kann man zur Not ja schon mal ne Angel ins Wasser halten, bis alle da sind...danach kann man sich ja absprechen, wo man hinfährt...ist doch besser, wenn man vor Ort darüber abstimmt und sich abspricht...jetzt ne Route zu entwerfen ist glaube ich keine gute Idee...aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen, was ihr so macht...ich wills euch auf keinen Fall mies machen, keine Sorge...


----------



## BSZocher (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

@Udo: Hast PN #h


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

moin zusammen,
ich find das gut, wenn wir uns erst am Zuidplassen treffen und dann abstimmen, wohin wir gehen bzw. fahren. Ich glaube, dass man jemandem, wenn man ihm persönlich gegenübersteht viel lieber ne Stelle presigibt, als via Internet. Außerdem fahren dann alle, vorallem die, die hier nur lesen und nicht schreiben, hin.

Für den 05.06. hab ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich nach Roermond kommen soll (zurpck wäre kein Ding, aber mein Vater ist bis  13:30 uhr an der Dialyse...)

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Dennis20989 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo ^^

Ich komm aus Bochum Wattenscheid und komme leidernicht an Achen vorbei wäre ein riesen Umweg für mich

Ja dann lassen wa das erstmal mit grillen und ich würde dann auch sagen das wa das treffen am 20.6 machen , dann können sich noch welche es genau überlegen und ich sage schonmal ich bin dabei ^^

Müsste nur genau wissen wo diese zuidplassen sind kenn mich ja in holland oder Niederlanden^^  nicht so aus

Gruß Dennis


----------



## heinzelmann (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

wir sehen uns ...|evil:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

@ Heinzelmann: was soll das denn jetzt heißen? War das eine Drohung?
Ansonsten würd ich mich freuen, dich mal in Echt kennenzulernen, und mir ein hoffentlich positiveres Bild zu machen, als du bei mir durch deine Beiträge im Thread "Bootrstreffen 2010 Maas" hinterlassen hast.
 #6
Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



heinzelmann schrieb:


> wir sehen uns ...|evil:



Hi,
hast du dich beim Smiley ausversehen vertippt ? 
Oder willst du Kindern ( sorry Jogi ;-)  ) jetzt schon an den Kragen gehen ?
Wäre nett wenn du dies mal aufklären könntest.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Udo, ich glaube, er meinte mit seinem Spruch nicht mich, sondern Dennis. Außerdem hat Heinzelmann sich den Trööt nachdem ich das geschrieben hatte, noch mal mindestens 5 minuten angeguckt.
Also los, Heinzelmann! Du hast was wieder gut zu machen!

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi Jonas ,
egal wen er meint , wenns ne Drohnung sein soll dann ist das unterste  Schublade , ich glaube der Dennis ist auch nicht viel älter als du :q
Wäre ja nett wenn er das mal aufklären würde.
Gruß Udo


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Dennis ist 20.
Naja, wie gesagt. Ich hoffe, dass er sich vertippt hat, denn vielleicht ist er ja echt ein netter Kerl, wie er ja mal geschrieben hat. Würde ihn wirklich gerne mal treffen.

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Dennis20989 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Würde ich auch mal gerne wissen ^^

Hab ich was falsches geschrieben? :-O

Hoffe nicht denn wüsste nicht wieso er sauer sein sollte 

Gruß

Dennis


----------



## köfi01 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

So ist das hier !!! Echt Super :v


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



köfi01 schrieb:


> So ist das hier !!! Echt Super :v



Hi,
nee, normal läuft hier alles sehr friedlich und kameraschaftlich ab #6
Ist mit dem schreiben im Forum eh so eine Sache , wenn man sich untereinander kennt kommt es nicht zu solchen Missverständnissen , war sicherlich nicht so gemeint.

Gruß Udo


----------



## heinzelmann (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

war wohl ein falscher smily ist der besser  :q#h|rolleyes freuhe mich schon aufs kennenlernen |rolleyes


----------



## angel-daddy (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann an keinen der Junitermine teilnehmen. Ich muss an den WE arbeiten.
Ich werde unserem Schichtplaner die Septembertermine mitteilen, mal sehen, ob sich dann etwas ergibt.
Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass!

Gruß Martin


----------



## jogibaer1996 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

moin zusammen!
schade, dass du nicht im Juni kannst, angel-daddy, aber es wird sicherlich noch spätere Treffen geben. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch, regelmäßige Treffen zu organisieren.
Vielleicht klappts bei dir ja dann im September.

@Heinzelmann: Freut mich, dass du dich vertan hast. Freue mich drauf, dich kennen zu lernen!

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## jogibaer1996 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

hat noch jemand für den 05.06. Interesse? Sonst sinds ja nur wenige...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## theundertaker (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

@Heinzelmann: Ich denke mal, dass du auch eher daran interessiert bist, dich an einige hier aus dem Board anzuschließen...dann überdenke eventuell mal deine Kommentare...die müssen echt nicht sein...sei einfach friedlich, so wie jeder hier von uns auch und dann wirst du auch garantiert gerne mitgenommen...Ich gebe dir einen nett gemeinten Rat: Lösche dein Posting mit dem "misslungenen" Smiley oder verändere dieses in eine positive Richtung. Und so einfach solltest du dich auch nicht provozieren lassen, wir sind doch alles nur Menschen.

Wie siehts mir dir aus, bei welchem Treffen bist du dabei? Vielleicht kann man sich ja wirklich mal ein ordentliches Bild von dir verschaffen...darf man dich fragen, wie alt du bist?

Über eine Antwort ohne provozierenden Inhalt wäre ich dir dankbar 

Und jetzt ist hier wieder Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen, oder was sagst du, Heinzelmann?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich muss mich erstmal von beiden Treffen abmelden...werde wahrscheinlich am Wochenende nicht zum angeln kommen...sorry.

Viel Spaß euch trotzdem...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Morgen zusammen,

auch ich muss das Treffen am 05.06. leider absagen.
Werde in der Firma gebraucht und kann daher nicht mitkommen.


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

ich werd wohl auch leider nicht komen, da ich noch für Mathe lernen muss und zusätzlich keine Fahrmöglichkeit habe... wünsche euch viel Spaß  Grüße Jonas


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

lol....n Treffen ohne den Planungsführer jogibaer1996...das macht natürlich Sinn


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich hau mich weg! #q
Du bist ja geil Jogi.... :q


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ja stell dir mal vor, wie doof ich vorhin geguckt habe, Marcel )


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

das hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen?...........Aja...........Bootstreffen 2010. da wollten auch erst ganz viele kommen und nachher waren es nur noch eine hand voll...

aber was will man machen

vg


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



micha1581 schrieb:


> das hab ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen?...........Aja...........Bootstreffen 2010. da wollten auch erst ganz viele kommen und nachher waren es nur noch eine hand voll...
> 
> aber was will man machen
> 
> vg




Naja, ich zum Beispiel hatte angekündigt, dass ich nur unter Vorbehalt zusagen kann, da ich evtl. arbeiten muss. 

Aber Jogi hat das Treffen und diesen Thread hier ins Leben gerufen. Dann sollte er, an den von Ihm vorgeschlagenen Terminen, schon dabei sein. Oder?  

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

er ist 14. was erwartest du? Der Bursche ist halt immer auf ne mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen. und glaub mir, Jogi ist 10mal zverlässiger als manch ein anderer hier.


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



micha1581 schrieb:


> er ist 14. was erwartest du? Der Bursche ist halt immer auf ne mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen. und glaub mir, Jogi ist 10mal zverlässiger als manch ein anderer hier.




Ich weiß gar nicht was Du Dich jetzt so anstellst!
Ist mir doch egal wie alt er ist. Genau so egal ist mir, dass das Treffen ins Wasser fällt, da ich ja leider eh nicht kann.

Wenn ich mir dafür jedoch frei genommen hätte, wäre es mir nicht egal! Dann hätte ich erwartet, dass ein Treffen stattfindet, egal mit wie viel Leuten. Aber der TE sollte zumindest da sein. Oder das Treffen offiziell und rechtzeitig absagen. 

@Jogi: Ist nicht persönlich oder böse gemeint! Aber überdenke Deine Vorgehensweise doch noch einmal....  

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

ich will mich jetzt hier nicht streiten. Aber wenn ich noch nicht weiß ob ich teilnehmen kann, dann sage ich nicht zu. und wenn nicht 3 von 5 leuten abgesagt hätten, dann könnte das treffen auch ohne den TE stattfinden. beim Bootstreffen hat sich der TE schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gemeldet. in anderen Trööts schreibt er jedoch. waqs soll ich davon halten. aber egal. ich bin da und wenn wir nur mit 2 Booten sind dann ist das auch ok. es wundert mich nur, das sich hier nur so wenige gemeldet haben.


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Ich will mich hier auch nicht streiten. Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich auch nicht auf Jogi sauer. 
"Zugesagt" habe ich nur, weil es darum ging einen der drei  vorgeschlagenen Termine festzuhalten. Aber ist auch egal jetzt...

Edit: es wundert mich nur, das sich hier nur so wenige gemeldet haben. 	

Erstens kann vom Ufer aus auch jeder alleine angeln. Mal mit auf ein Boot zu kommen, stellt da einen ganz anderen Reiz dar!
Zudem könnte auch dies am TE liegen, der noch einen recht jungen Eindruck macht und auch die Termine mehrfach korrigiert und umgeworfen hat. |rolleyes

@Jogi: 
Auch wenn das Treffen jetzt ins Wasser fällt, finde ich es lobenswert, dass Du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das Treffen zu organisieren. Vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal besser und auch strukturierter. #6

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



micha1581 schrieb:


> beim Bootstreffen hat sich der TE schon seit Monaten nicht mehr gemeldet. in anderen Trööts schreibt er jedoch. waqs soll ich davon halten.



So kanns natürlich auch gehen....ist natürlich ebenfalls nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

also, wenn ich ne möglichkeit hätte, mitm auto zu kommen, würde ich ja mitkommen. Aber wie soll ich das denn sonst machen? Meine Mutter ist über das Wochenende nich da, das wusste ich als ich die Termine geschrieben hab noch nicht. Und mein Vater ist Samstags immer an der Dialyse...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## QWERTZ (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



jogibaer1996 schrieb:


> also, wenn ich ne möglichkeit hätte, mitm auto zu kommen, würde ich ja mitkommen. Aber wie soll ich das denn sonst machen? Meine Mutter ist über das Wochenende nich da, das wusste ich als ich die Termine geschrieben hab noch nicht. Und mein Vater ist Samstags immer an der Dialyse...
> 
> Grüße
> Jonas




Hi Jogi,

brauchst Dich gar nicht zu rechtfertigen. Wir wissen ja, dass Du auf die Hilfe anderer angewiesen bist, da Du nicht selbst Auto fahren kannst bzw. darfst. 

Ist halt nur doof, da Du das Treffen vorgeschlagen und geplant hast. 

Ich glaube wenn Du könntest, wärst Du der Erste der am Wasser ist. Richtig?


----------



## jogibaer1996 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*



MarcelReiners schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn Du könntest, wärst Du der Erste der am Wasser ist. Richtig?


 

:q du hast mich wohl durchschaut... naja, da bei den andern Treffen sich auch welche aus Aachen angekündigt haben, könnte ich die ja fragen, ob die nochn Platz im Auto frei haben und nichts dagegen haben, sich von mir volllabern zu lassen#6:vik:

Ist halt für das erste Treffen dumm gelaufen...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hi,
na ja , ich finde es schade für euch das es nicht klappt .
Aber es gibt noch so viele Wochenenden , da findet sich bestimmt ein Termin.

Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, dann würde ich dich auch mal mit rübernehmen...hoffentlich findeste Anschluss...@jogi...


----------



## Peter70 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

Hallo Jogi
Wohn nicht weit weg von Aachen vielleicht klappt ja mal was ,aber dieses Wochenende geht leider nicht 
Gruss Peter


----------



## jogibaer1996 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maasanglertreffen 2010*

12345


----------

